# D. Palliser Mobile ala bottle error



## Dragon0421 (Feb 6, 2011)

I didnt notice it till today when i was working to get all of my stuff organized but check this one out dont know how rare it is but i only have seen this one need your guys help on this one.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey Cory,

 Nice one. How many "L's" on that guy.  I found this Christin Patent model, that is kinda cool.

  There's a previous discussion: https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-68986/mpage-1/tm.htm#68999

 He had Sons. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.

 Tod has the Christin Patent model:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From Sodas & Beers.






 "Christin Closure, circ: 1875-1880, Occurs on 20 bottles,    
 Invented by: Arthur Christin,
 American Patent: April 13, 1875, Number 161,863,
 This stopper was an adaptation of the Gravitating closure.  The variation was that the stopper itself was composed of a composite rubber material instead of the glass rod used in the Gravitating stopper.  Also unlike the Gravitating it had an imbedded rubber ring in the lip of the bottle where the stopper wedged against creating the seal." Thanks Tod.


----------



## celerycola (Feb 6, 2011)

There are two sizes of the Palliser Christin Patent soda. One of the 1870's ere bloc tops nhas the spelling Pallisier.

 He came to New Orleans in 1848 at the age of 16 and found work washing soda bottles. He started his own plant at Mobile in 1850 at the age of 18. His obituary was published in the National Bottler's Gazette in 1897. His sons continued the business and the company continued into the 1940's bottling 7 up.


----------



## wonkapete (Feb 6, 2011)

There's a couple different sizes of those from Mobile.  I have one somewhere with the orginal stopper.


----------



## madman (Feb 6, 2011)

KILLER INFO GOD I LOVE THIS PLACE!


----------



## wonkapete (Feb 6, 2011)

Here's the misspelled blob that Dennis was talking about.


----------



## Dragon0421 (Feb 7, 2011)

Ok this is pretty cool so i think this guy was very good at what he done. I have seen 3 that i didnt have. So the question is how many are there outthere variations. I have 8 of them. Here are some of them.


----------



## Dragon0421 (Feb 7, 2011)

here are the other 4 variations that i have. Like to see what else is outthere.


----------



## celerycola (Feb 7, 2011)

Palliser Bludwine.


----------



## celerycola (Feb 7, 2011)

Palliser also bottled Gay-Ola but I've never seen a bottle.


----------



## wonkapete (Feb 7, 2011)

Yea, this company was in business for about 85 yrs.  They started around 1850 and ended up selling out to 7up in the mid-late 1930s.  Some of the 7ups from that time are marked "Pallisers 7up Company of Mobile", then eventually just became "7up of Mobile".  

 There are at least 15-18 varieties.


----------



## CaptainSandune (Apr 18, 2013)

How bout this one?


----------



## CaptainSandune (Apr 18, 2013)

bottom It read Palliser Bottling Co  Mobile ALA in the ring around the base in fine print.  I really don't know if it is a hard to find bottle or not, it is the first one I have dug.


----------



## Pawpaw 55 (Dec 3, 2018)

*Pslliser*

I have a Palliser on bottom edge it reads
If it's Palliser  it's better


----------

